# what weight oil should i use for my mk4 and 2



## subwire (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok i have mk4 gti with 81000 miles and a mk2 with over 136000 miles and i live in chico ca. What weight of oil would you guys recommend for each,thank you. Also is redline a good brand of tranny fluid?


----------



## beastyben1 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: what weight oil should i use for my mk4 and 2 (subwire)*

don't know about the 4, but for the A2 i use Shell Rotella T 15W-40 -its cheap and they seem to just love the stuff...


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: what weight oil should i use for my mk4 and 2 (subwire)*

To all you guys who ask this question about what oil weight you should use, I ask you this:
What does your manual say to use?
Don't tell me that it isn't in there, because it is!


----------



## subwire (Apr 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just a quick question


----------



## Ted (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (subwire)*

10w40 works fine all year around for me. Ran it on my old 16v and on my current MK3 2.0 as well as my sister's MK4 2.0; and yes redline is a good tranny oil, either MTL or MT-90 is fine


----------



## ehvmikey (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Ted)*

you have a 2002 gti?
so i presume you also got a oil level and temperature sensor.
that means you got a long life engine right?
castrol edge 5w30 would do the trick
if you hate long life oil or whatever you can also use 5w40 magnatec or mobil 1


----------



## Mr_Silver (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: what weight oil should i use for my mk4 and 2 (rickjaguar)*

My jetta ate my manual.


----------

